# privacy glass on TTS



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

What are peoples opinions on privacy glass on new TTS is it a must have and worth 450 ?, i am considering ordering one this month also anyone got sepang blue with red seats ?


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

tonymar said:


> What are peoples opinions on privacy glass on new TTS is it a must have and worth 450 ?, i am considering ordering one this month also anyone got sepang blue with red seats ?


I refuse to pay £450 for 2 very small windows and an easier big one, I've arranged the local company to do it for £180, same with the calipers, I'll paint them red myself and save £310 8)


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

tinting from the factory will look much better than aftermarket.... as the rear heater elements and the rear pane black surround wont have gaps.... which even the best tinters can't avoid.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

aquazi said:


> tinting from the factory will look much better than aftermarket.... as the rear heater elements and the rear pane black surround wont have gaps.... which even the best tinters can't avoid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Could you explain more about this? What gaps do you get if you get it retro fitted? anyone got any pic's of this?


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

I've ordered privacy glass and swallowed the £450 cost.
We recently had my wife's new minis rear windows tinted aftermarket and although it looks good it's not entirely perfect and a cheap alternative. On the Windows where's the edges are tinted out of the factory the tint doesn't stick very well and every so often you have to rub your finger to push the tint down.
On the rear window which is very large on the tt it would look awful but that's my opinion on someone's who's had it done in the last month.
Cheap but not perfect that's why I paid £450 if I hadn't ordered it I would leave it standard.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Check the price after market and compare..obviously if you take them original are way better even on the rear window where you don't see the defrost lines..


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> Check the price after market and compare..obviously if you take them original are way better even on the rear window where you don't see the defrost lines..


So if you get this retro fitted do you see the defrost lines? can you explain more please?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes you'll see all the horizontal lines in orange over the black of the film.
Picture is my previous mk2


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Pics from the mk3 with factory fitted privacy glass










Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

To be clear, also in the original black glass you can see the lines, but you have to be very very close..


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> To be clear, also in the original black glass you can see the lines, but you have to be very very close..


Why is this? how come you see the lines if it's retro fitted? Can you not get it retro fitted without seeing the orange lines? anyone know if thats possible?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

No it's not possible 
The film sits on the inside of the glass beneath the heating element

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

It looks like in the retro fitted pic that the TT is in direct sunlight. Would it still be this noticeable in normal UK light, if you get what I mean. So factory fitted is not over the top then?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

As I understand it with the factory tint the glass itself is darker than standard glass. This means that when you look through the glass from outside the heater elements, which are on the inside, are somewhat obscured by the darkness of the glass.
With after market tints a film is applied on the inside of the glass so that when you look through from outside you are looking through, effectively, clear glass and the heater elements stand out more against the contrast of the dark tint film.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It's a fact of contrast..if you retrofit them after you'll have orange lines as the picture, if you buy them original you won't see them..that's it.
The black % is the same and more or less, you'll always have the same problem


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ZephyR2 said:


> As I understand it with the factory tint the glass itself is darker than standard glass. This means that when you look through the glass from outside the heater elements, which are on the inside, are somewhat obscured by the darkness of the glass.
> With after market tints a film is applied on the inside of the glass so that when you look through from outside you are looking through, effectively, clear glass and the heater elements stand out more against the contrast of the dark tint film.


Exactly.

The only other option for a car built with the clear glass would be to buy the OEM tinted glass and have that fitted.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

brittan said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > As I understand it with the factory tint the glass itself is darker than standard glass. This means that when you look through the glass from outside the heater elements, which are on the inside, are somewhat obscured by the darkness of the glass.
> ...


Yeah that would be good. How much do you think and where from?


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Another consideration is aftermarket film is easier scratched & ruin.

The real advantages are of course cost & you can choose the density of the tint on aftermarket which differs across the AUDI range - It's almost impossible to see into the rear of my 2011 A3, whilst the TT has a much lighter tint.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

stumardy said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > The only other option for a car built with the clear glass would be to buy the OEM tinted glass and have that fitted.
> ...


If the window was accidentally broken, then Windscreen replacement excess and Autoglass - - - - :roll:


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

brittan said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > brittan said:
> ...


But would they replace with a tinted window if you didn't have one fitted?


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

the lines I don't mind, as they are not visible as much from the inside.

the surround with the gap would bug me more as it's visible both inside and out.... which can be seen in the pic above.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

If automotive glass is manufactured in the same way as other tinted laminated glass then the tint is the result of a coloured interlayer bonding the two pieces of glass together, which is why the tint is edge to edge, cant peel or scratch.
If you want tinted or privacy glass I would factory order it, 
Personally I dont care for it, particularly on the rear quarter lights but each to their own. :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't see the point of having privacy glass in the rear quarter lights. Who are they providing privacy for - no one ever sits in the back of a TT. Also I think it looks odd how the dark glass suddenly stops where it meets glass of the door giving a loss of continuity along the side of the car.
I did consider having the rear window tinted with a view to reducing heat from the sun, with it being so big, but to be honest I've not found that to be a problem with my Mk2 TT.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

tonymar said:


> What are peoples opinions on privacy glass on new TTS is it a must have and worth 450 ?, i am considering ordering one this month also anyone got sepang blue with red seats ?


Hi tonymar.

I have a sepang blue MK3 TTS with red seats take a look at the show us your MK3 thread on page 10 hope this helps.

Kind regards

Robbie.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Personally I wouldn't spec the tints, even if they were a free option. They make the inside of the car too dark and and, as above, I think the tints make the side profile of the car look incomplete. Some colour combinations do carry the tints better than others, so it's a matter of personal preference. As I don't think they ever add anything, I'd spend the £450 elsewhere.

My wife's black edition A1 has quite dark tints on the rear of her car and in combination with the auto-dimming rear view mirror, I find myself frustrated by rear vision being too dark - particularly at night or in poor weather. It can feel quite claustrophobic.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It's another marmite option I guess, I like it and have it on my TTS, had it on my RS as well

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

If you do go for tints, I'd definitely suggest that the auto-dimming rear view mirror is probably unnecessary, so you could claw back some money there. Saying that the auto-dimming mirror may well be standard on the TTS.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It's standard, you can switch it off but I don't find the tint to dark at all

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> As I understand it with the factory tint the glass itself is darker than standard glass. This means that when you look through the glass from outside the heater elements, which are on the inside, are somewhat obscured by the darkness of the glass.
> With after market tints a film is applied on the inside of the glass so that when you look through from outside you are looking through, effectively, clear glass and the heater elements stand out more against the contrast of the dark tint film.


^ as above^

Went in an automotive glass factory a few years ago and the factory fitted tint is made up during the lamination process so film is integral, rather than being squeegeed on the inside face.

Not sure I actually like the different colour windows when viewed side on, but each to their own...


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

tonymar said:


> What are peoples opinions on privacy glass on new TTS is it a must have and worth 450 ?, i am considering ordering one this month also anyone got sepang blue with red seats ?


We have ordered Sepang with extended red leather interior.


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

thanks for the replies , i know the side tints are pretty pointless on the tt , i will need to view one without privacy glass but if i dont spec it i will defo not go aftermarket


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

If u go aftermarket, ask the firm whether they physically remove the glass & tint or just do from inside.

Firm back in 2001 that did my Shogun suggested (when they could) a light tint on front, darker tint on backseat & super dark on backside & rear window - the graded look blended in naturally & was fantastic.
















... pity it's illegal to tint front windows now ;@(


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

they also install them without remove the glass...it depends from the car if is easy to install them or not.
when I'll have to remove glasses, I'll choose for laser coloured or auto dimming glasses!
ahahah


----------

